# Does a chicken have lips?



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Doh! I dunno.

But your crankbaits will.

Making lips is easy. Use ONLY polycarbonate, which is commonly called Lexan. Its like Kleenex. I mean, its tissue, but everyone calls it Kleenex. 

Polycarbonate can be acquired at a glass shop or hardware store. Whatever you do, do NOT let them sell you plexiglass. It will not work, period. Plexiglass cannot take the punishment; its just too brittle. Polycarbonate is strong like Superman, and even kryptonite won't harm it. If they so much as try to sell you plexiglass, call me and I'll have Tigger and Big Daddy go break their knees. The Sopranos got nothing on us.

You should buy 1/8 inch Lexan (I'm done typing the word "polycarbonate," you's gotta problem widdat?) for larger baits like those used for musky, pike, and your larger bass baits. I would use 1/16 in Lexan for all others, especially walleye, bass, etc. (Yes, you can make lips from metals like stainless steel and aluminum, but don't get ahead of me here or I'll hunt you down and flatten all your barbs.)

Here's how: You glue your template onto a piece of Lexan using rubber cement:








Don't worry if you get some excess glue on the Lexan. It comes right off and will not hurt it in any way. Rub it off with your thumb.



Next, cut around the lip with a bandsaw:








Note that I'm not trying to get too close to the template. You don't have to, because you can easily trim and shape it nice and clean in the next step...read on boys and girls.


Finally, you shave off the excess around the outline of the template with a beltsander or other electric sander. Try to get a nice even shape, right up against the line. Its really easy, just take your time.










Here's the final product. On the backside, you may have a tiny little bit of excess Lexan shavings that curled over. It can easily be removed by scraping it briskly with a knife blade.











Whoa, what fun, eh? Like watching fat ladies wrestle in jello!

*Now do NOT remove that paper template*, yet. I'll tell you why in the next exciting episode of:

ADVENTURES IN CRANKBAIT MAKING!​
...fade in theme from The Lone Ranger...


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

LMAO!!! Vince you are funny. Not only educational but entertaining at the same time


----------

